# soldering iron problem



## sigmolio87 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am having a problem replacing a heater element in a soldering iron. I attach 2 photos which should show the small lug in question. It is a Weller W101, 100w 230 v soldering iron and the replacement heating element has 2 wires from the element itself but a very small lug to which is attached the earth wire. On the original iron this is connected by a screw. but this lug looks like it wants the earth wire to be soldered. But how can this be ,because obviously the iron gets very hot- 370 degrees( I use it for stained glass).
Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's only the tip of the iron that gets to 'working' temperature, the rest still gets hot, but not enough to melt solder. You could use a crimped push-on connection, but you'd need to measure the width of the lug to get the correct size. Also, 'cos the lug gets hot, cold, hot, cold continuously, the lug will eventually oxidise, giving a weak or faulty Earth.

Best bet is to beg or borrow a 2nd soldering-iron then solder the wires(s) to it :wink:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

As Werebo said, I don't think that the base of the element tube is going to get hot enough to melt solder. However, if you are worried about this you might use a small bolt and nut to attach the ground wire.


----------



## sigmolio87 (Jun 13, 2011)

That makes sense,so I'll solder it . Thank you both for your advice.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Y' welcome and good luck, let us know how you get on :thumb:


----------

